
Haptic Feedback for Macbook Touch Bar Keys - STRML
https://www.haptictouchbar.com/
======
matheweis
Just downloaded and tried it.

Unfortunately, the feedback comes from the area of the trackpad, and you can
tell it comes from there, which is far enough away that it’s almost as jarring
as having no feedback at all.

Still, it’s a very neat idea, and Apple should definitely do this for the next
iteration of the touch bar (anyone from Apple listening?)

~~~
cjcampbell
Noticed this as well. I could hear the feedback more than I could actually
feel it. Though I wonder whether the experience is better on the 13” model???

~~~
matheweis
I did indeed try it on a 15”

------
skinnymuch
This is great. Not sure if this is the first app or not, but this has been
needed. I'm hyped. About to try it.

